# How many drops of bettafix do I use in my betta fish 2.5 gallons?



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

It says add 9 drops per pint (473ml) or 18 drops per quart. 
How many drops should I do or is there an easier way to message how much?
I wanna make sure it's the right amount fir my betta fish


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

1 or 2 drops. You can easily harm your betta with melafix - bettas don't react very well to tea tree oil which is the active ingredient in melafix.

However, I think it is fine to use it when needed, but at a MUCH lower doseage - hence why I said 1 or 2 drops. I also wouldn't dose daily like the label says, but maybe every 3 days, and then I'd have to do a water change in between.

Why are you wanting to medicate your betta?


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> 1 or 2 drops. You can easily harm your betta with melafix - bettas don't react very well to tea tree oil which is the active ingredient in melafix.
> 
> However, I think it is fine to use it when needed, but at a MUCH lower doseage - hence why I said 1 or 2 drops. I also wouldn't dose daily like the label says, but maybe every 3 days, and then I'd have to do a water change in between.
> 
> Why are you wanting to medicate your betta?


sluggish and fin rot. read it works wonders with fin rot


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

It does not. Melacula oil will help heal fins once the rot has been CURED, but will do nothing to make it go away. Tea tree oil is an antiseptic, not an antibiotic. Rot is caused by gram-negative bacteria, which needs meds that target that type of strain. Fin rot can also be treated with AQ salt.

Cajun, the bettafix (not melafix) is a super watered down version of melafix, so the dosing is around...errmm, I think 1/5 or 1/6. I use 1/4 of what I use for melafix, so as long as OP doesnt over do it, its ok 


If hes sluggish, make sure he's in water thats between 76-81'F. Make sure your water is clean and conditioned. Do a water change of at least 50% right now for us.

To get rid of the rot, use aquarium salt at 1tsp/gallon of water. Pre-dissolve the salt outside of the tank and add in (it burns if not dissolved). Every day following, do a 100% water change and add new salt in. Do not compound the salt (ex, 1tsp.gallon one day, add another 1tsp/gallon the next)

Do so for no more than 10 days. He should be right as rain.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know about bettafix - still I like to be cautious with that stuff and don't use it unless it's a last resort


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Same here!


----------

